# Pilot Vape Coil Magician Tab Version 2



## Nailedit77 (6/9/16)

*Main Features:*
Pilot Vape Coil Magician Tab Version 2 ohm and voltage tester 
Voltage tester for regulated / mechanical mod
Resistance measuring range: 0.01 - 9.99ohm
Voltage measuring range: 0.3 - 9.99V
Resistance rate: as low as 0.1ohm
Battery: lithium-ion 18650, 3.7V ( not included )
Coil rebuilding deck
7 - 50W regulation coil burning
Reverse battery protection
Automatically power off in 15 seconds while burning coil
Material: aviation aluminum alloy
OLED screen
510 spring loaded connection
Magnetic battery cover

*Coiling Pole: *
1pc 2.0mm coiling pole
1pc 2.5mm coiling pole
1pc 3.0mm coiling pole
1pc 3.5mm coiling pole

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

